# Deputy Sheriff Antonio (Tony) Diaz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Antonio (Tony) Diaz 
*Yolo County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 15, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, June 15, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Deputy Tony Diaz was shot and killed while making a traffic stop near the intersection of County Road 6 and County Road 99W at approximately 9:30 pm. The suspect opened fire on Deputy Diaz, striking him in the shoulder.

Despite the wound, Deputy Diaz was able to call for assistance. He was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

The suspect, who fled on foot after abandoning his infant in his car, was apprehended a short time later.
Agency Contact Information
Yolo County Sheriff's Department
2500 E Gibson Road
Woodland, CA 95776

Phone: (530) 668-5280

_*Please contact the Yolo County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

